# hei vs electronic points conversion



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

anybody try either one? with hei what pcm do you need to use for a 389? stock indash tach work with either one?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HEI will not fit with a Tri-Power manifold.
A straight HEI will not need a PCM. Only a single 12v keyed supply and a tach wire.
I prefer to use the stock points distributor and coil and a 6AL MSD ignition box. I hide the MSD unit in between the inner and outer fender on a plate and then the car looks totally stock, but has the benefits of an electric multiple spark discharge ignition. 
Bolting on a MSD 6AL will definitely 'Wake-up' your motor!


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks. what i meant by pcm is the little module in the distributor. i know fro the k-5 4x4 hei vs the g5 for the 350 vans there is a built in rev limiter


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously, a point distributor with an MSD will out perform an HEI.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have a pertronix under cap breakerless setup on a 65 389 catalina motor it works fine and i also have an in-dash tach


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

well got my hei also got the msd module with built in rev limiter for the hei lets see if we get stranded by points again of have the plug wires vibrate out of the cap. our roads are terrible in michigan. also my in dash tach works with the hei but did not work with the points???


----------

